# Recomended Touch Screens



## mosburn (Mar 26, 2009)

I am in the process of designing an embedded device that will need a good touch screen to interface with it. Does any one have any experience with FreeBSD 7.1 and touchscreens? Any brands that I should go after or stay away from? I am not afraid of spending some time patching drivers if the need arises, but due to time constraints, I would prefer to have a working driver out of the box.

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2009)

I know there are some touch screen drivers in Xorg but I'm quite interested to hear what would work too.


----------



## segfault (Sep 15, 2010)

This is probably a dead thread but I too have recently been looking into touch screen stuff for FreeBSD and stumbled across this:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=597200


----------

